# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Rohit Prasad

## Airicist

Senior Vice President and Head Scientist for Alexa Artificial Intelligence (AI), Amazon

linkedin.com/in/rohit-prasad-4a46251

----------


## Airicist

Rohit Prasad / Washington Ideas 2017

Published on Oct 2, 2017




> Rohit Prasad, Vice President and Head Scientist, Alexa Machine Learning
> With Alexis Madrigal, Staff Writer, The Atlantic

----------


## Airicist

Rohit Prasad: Amazon Alexa and Conversational AI | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast

Dec 14, 2019




> Rohit Prasad is the vice president and head scientist of Amazon Alexa and one of its original creators. 
> This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------

